# Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic: small "Cacata" and large Pede



## Bigboy (May 17, 2010)

This is a "Cacata".  My guess is some sort of Pampho.  It was found under a small pile of broken concrete.  





There was another I found in the house I was staying that I released outside which had a velvet black body and a fiery red rump with long hairs covering the abdomen but as I watched it scurry off into the night I remembered that I had forgotten to get a picture.  It was long gone before I got my camera.

Here is the rather large scolopendra I caught a few hours drive away at a farm near Via Altagracia where my father grew up.  It was also under broken and discarded concrete.


----------



## Crysta (May 17, 2010)

so lucky, I wish I could see these in the wild. I would be so excited! Sometime in the future I hope.


----------



## Terry D (May 17, 2010)

Bigboy, I can always dig the field trip photo threads. My guess on the t is Phormictopus, although don't know the spp well enough if they crawled up and bit me. Thanks for sharing. 

Terry


----------



## JC (May 17, 2010)

Phormictopes canceroides for me.


----------



## Thorsten Trapp (May 19, 2010)

i think it is 
Phormictopus atrichomatus and a small Scolopender alternans!

best regards


----------



## super-pede (May 19, 2010)

judging by where you found it,I would say Sc. alternans.

*S-P*


----------



## robd (May 20, 2010)

Awesome stuff. Thank you for sharing this. I can't wait to go visit the D.R. again.


----------

